# Hampden......elgin...



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi There,

Has anyone any information on this Pocket Watch...

The front & rear screw off....

It is a Hampden Champion....It is lever set...The seriel No is 1144358

I have never seen one with a picture of a georgian lady on the dial...????..It really looks great..

Also I have not seen the second Pocket Watch before it is an Elgin...But the face is very unusual..?????

Just trying to insert photo's...It keeps asking me for the URL...????  ...

As you have realized I am new at this....

I have a load of Pocket Watches to show you....

But I can not figure out how to insert the photo's...

If anyone can help I would be very greatfull....

Many Thanks Dave G


----------



## jdmcb (Aug 27, 2008)

You need to set up an account in Photobucket or similar site in order to put up images. It's very straightforward to copy and paste the URL into the pop-up window after that. It's worth it - some very helpful people here!

photobucket


----------

